
DragonflyBSD v5.0 released - tiffanyh
http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/commits/2017-October/626587.html
======
ceratopisan
It's not released; it's just tagged. Seriously, I haven't even finished
building the release image yet.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've buried this thread so we can have one for the actual release
materials.

------
joshbaptiste
I really wish Dfly had more shine (especially in the cloud space), because I
would like to see how the hybrid mono/micro kernel architecture compares to
todays heavy monolithic architectures in terms of raw transaction speed and
stability at scale.

------
l2dy
[https://www.dragonflybsd.org/release50/](https://www.dragonflybsd.org/release50/)

> Preliminary HAMMER2 support has been released into the wild as-of the 5.0
> release.

------
baldfat
Dragonfly was certainly my favorite BSD, but not enough for me to leave Linux
and OpenSUSE.

~~~
algorithm314
supports only x86 so deal breaker

~~~
k_sze
Just to clarify, you mean there's no (official) build for ARM/MIPS/etc, right?

DragonflyBSD itself is officially supported on x86_64.

------
Koshkin
Looks interesting! Anybody using it? Couldn't find the answer on the web.

~~~
joshbaptiste
Yes I run DragonFly 4.6 in my VMWare cluster and use it mainly as a file
server.

------
Blackthorn
Congratulations! Is there a more detailed changelog available?

~~~
tyingq
[https://www.dragonflybsd.org/release50/](https://www.dragonflybsd.org/release50/)

Scroll down to "All changes since DragonFly 4.8"

Or the 3 links in the 3rd paragraph...

